
The Ethically Questionable Math Game Taking over U.S. Schools - ColinWright
https://onezero.medium.com/the-ethically-questionable-math-game-taking-over-u-s-schools-627882248bc3
======
barry-cotter
Summary: Prodigy Game has made a game that is fun and teaches math. It’s
financed by in game purchases of crap that have no gameplay or learning
effects and some people are mad that children are seeing ads during school
hours. In stark contrast to most educational software the game is fun as well
as educational. Children will play it voluntarily instead of parents having to
sit with them for them to continue playing.

